# Preamplificador para MP3



## garies (Mar 30, 2007)

Tengo un reproductor de MP3 portatil y quiero conectarlo a un amplificador de (25W RMS x2) en mi auto. Me dijeron que no tengo que conectarlo directamente porque puedo quemar la salida del MP3 y que tengo que ponerle un preamplificador entre ambos. (La salida del MP3 es de 10mW por canal y 32 Ohm max.)

Es esto cierto? Alguien me podría explicar la razón con cierto detalle?

 Muchas gracias


----------



## asysxx (Mar 31, 2007)

Hola, en realidad lo que debes tener en cuenta para conectar tu mp3 a tu equipo es verificar los voltajes de trabajo. Por ejm si tu equipo tiene una entrada tipo MIC (micrófono), tienes que tener en cuenta que la señal de mic está alrededor de 10mV, y la salida del mp3 está en el orden de 1 voltio, es decir 100 veces mas, asi que en este caso se recomienda un divisor de voltaje con un potenciómetro a la salida de tu mp3 y nada mas. Si en cambio tu equipo tiene entrada tipo LINEA o AUX cuyo nivel de trabajo es alrededor de 100mV, bastará con bajar un poco el volumen de tu mp3 y conectarlo solamente, para evitar saturaciones.


----------



## asysxx (Mar 31, 2007)

La salida del mp3 no corre peligro alguno, porque la impedancia de entrada de los amplificador son comunmente del órden de los miles de ohms.


----------



## frezamu (Abr 3, 2007)

no creo que se pueda quemar general mente la entrada del amplificador esta desaclopada yo lo e hecho es mas mi mp3 selo conecto a cualquir equipo se sonido lo unico que tienes que tener en cuenta es si tu apli tiene entrada para baja señal generalmente es tipo rca y que los graduadores de nivel de entrada esten al minimo otra solucion si no quieres ariesgarte es poner en serie a cada entrada del amplificador un filtro de unos 10 mf a 25 voltios y listo saludos

nunca conectes nada ala salida del amplificador solo los parlantes el mp3 va a los conectores input


----------



## CHANA (Jul 23, 2008)

Esta información me es de mucha utilidad.ya que no he verificado que voltaje manejan las salidas AUx de la mayoria de los quipos comerciales y los reproductores de MP3 . Me imagino que estan normalizadas ambas!

Estoy modificando el circuito de las luces Audioritmicas de Pablin para adaptarlas ya sea a una linea AUx o la salida de un mp3/4.

Alguna sugerencia ?¿?¿?¿


----------



## dalucard (Sep 2, 2008)

con lo del amplificador para la salida de un MP3, como verifico la señal de salida que tiene, yo quiero hacer un Ckito semejante lo unico que solo para aumentar la señal un poco mas para solo audifonos comunes


----------



## el2094 (Mar 21, 2009)

saludos. yo opte por lo más cómodo, en el mercado hay adaptadores para conectaar el mp3 al auto, son pequeñas emisoras de fm estereo, dan muy buenos resultados y son muy baratos, asi no hace falta ninguna conecsion, sinplemente lo sintonizas por la fm del auto.


----------

